# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  Whack-a-mole bot idea?

## Buffdawg

Simple idea but not sure if anyone's tried it. Solis headlands where there's a whack a drago game you can net 1-2 gold per day per character on a game which seems fairly 'bot-able'.

Basically that's a 5-6 gold per account, make 10-20 accounts, run a script to log in/log out, talk to the vendor to buy your ticket, pick up the hammer, wash-rinse-repeat.

Thoughts

----------


## Vixentrix

ArcheBuddy plugin would be possible to do that.

----------

